# Microwave for Chausson flash 22



## Hessi

Hi everyone,
Does anyone have a flash 22 with a microwave fitted in the cupboard above the sink?
We are awaiting delivery of our new m/h in March 2013 and we are contemplating the purchase of a microwave to go in the cupboard bove the sink.
Can anyone advise if they have one fitted and what size (dimension wise) we should be looking for.
Did you need to modify the cupboard to fit the microwave.
Is it best we ask the dealer to source and fit?

Any help appreciated

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Drew

Hi Hessi,

No harm in having a microwave in the van, it can be useful, but why in a cupboard above the sink? Even a tall person has to lean over the sink to use it, and if someone has an accident lifting out scalding hot food, where does it end up? Over that persons face?

I personally would have second thoughts.


----------



## rayc

The cupboard in the kitchen which is above the sink is I think not deep enough to take a microwave. I had one in my Chausson Welcome but replaced a SMEV grill to do so. From memory the housing was considerably deeper than the other cupboards. You would also be surprised how heavy even a small microwave is and it has to be fitted very securely otherwise the microwave and the cupboard will be ripped out of the wall on your first trip.
I am fairly certain that your dealer will not want to do it, and seeing the standard of workmanship of lots of them, I wouldn't be keen on them doing it either. 
I have not been inside a Flash 22 but would it be better fitted in the cupboard above the fridge/freezer? If it fits it would be easy to make it secure in there.


----------



## Hessi

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, might have a re-think and wait till we get the m/h.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## rayc

Hessi said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, might have a re-think and wait till we get the m/h.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Hessi 8)


When is the big day?


----------



## aikidomo

We gave up this idea, could not find a microwave small enough and the pupose made ones ridiculously expensive, we keep ours loose and use it when its needed, which suprisingly is not that often, we use the oven and grill more.
The shop bought ones seem to all be the same depth.
cheers 
clive


----------



## GEMMY

Do microwaves have to have ventilation to the outside :?: 

tony


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> Do microwaves have to have ventilation to the outside :?:
> 
> tony


Not quire sure, but I would imagine they do need air around them as even with a household type you are not supposed to fit right up to a wall
There was a chap on the Wild forum who had a new Autoroller with a microwave fitted up high in a tower and it burnt the roof.
It was a warranty claim, therefore either factory or dealer fitted.


----------



## Hessi

Rayc,
Hopefully we get her for Easter 2013
Traded in our VW T2 as we had outgrown her.

Hence all the other questions about waste water tank, batteries etc.

best regards

hessi 8)


----------



## Poulbot

Hessi, did you find a microwave to the fit? 
I now have a Flash 22 and am looking to do the same, though am trying to get one to fit above the fridge where there is ventilation and a 240v socket already in place.
Aperture is 528mm W x 390mm H x 440mm D
Am actually looking for a Microwave /grill combo and having great difficulty in finding the right size, power consumption etc. Any suggestions on possible suppliers greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hessi

Hi Poulbot,
Never did go with the microwave no.
Above our tec tower we have the grill.
How is your flash 22, where did you get her / him from?
Hope you haven't had the problems that we have had.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Poulbot

I bought mine recently from a dealership outside Paris.
It's new and LHD, but doesn't have some of the british fittings, so am having to find the extras myself.
No complaints so far, though haven't really put it to the test yet.
I decided I prefer Ford to Fiat and am still happy with that decision. 
The € is decidedly in our favour at the moment, so with the savings I made on the basic purchase I should be able to add the extras and still be better off. LHD was my own preference.
Would be interested to hear about your problems.


----------



## Tigerlily

*we fitted a microwave*

Hi we took out the grill in our Flash S3 and fitted a combi grill/microwave in, a Clatronic MWG 782. A caravan fitter put it in, had to juggle things a bit but managed, so it is under the sink. The microwave cost about £80 and fitting was about £30. We got a second socket fitted at the same time as we only had 2 and one is high up. The microwave is only 700w so a bit underpowered but it works! Hope this helps.


----------



## teemyob

We have a Samsung M308 Junior.


----------

